# what are weakness of my 98 stumpjumper M2?



## airbears6 (Aug 11, 2009)

I just bought a bike that has been sitting upside down in a garage for 10 years. I was wondering what parts are shitty that I should upgrade down the line. I'm just getting in to trail riding, or not using my bike soley as a means of transpo. Be frank and blunt, and I appreciate your honesty. Also, did I get ripped off, I paid 500 for it and it doesn't have a scratch anywhere.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Post some pictures and a build list - we don't know what parts are on it. The frame should be fine if the bike has been used as little as you say - unless it was kept somewhere damp or exposed to salt water - then frame breakage could be a problem for you. look for signs of corrosion on the frame - bubbling paint, white powdery oxides.

As to the value of your bike - try posting in the "What is my bike worth" forum, otherwise people might think you are fishing.


----------



## airbears6 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bicycle Type Mountain bike, front suspension 
Sugg Retail $1,200.00 
Weight Unspecified 
Sizes 13.5", 15.5", 17", 18", 19", 20.5" 
Colors Dew green, mango 




Frame & Fork 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material M2 X Metal Matrix Ceramic Composite, butted 
Fork Brand & Model Rock Shox Judy T2 
Fork Material Aluminum/magnesium, triple-clamp crown 
Rear Shock Not applicable 




Components 
Component Group Shimano Deore LX 
Brakeset Avid 1D-20 brakes, Avid SD-1.9 L levers 
Shift Levers Shimano Deore LX RapidFire SL 
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore LX top-swing, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8mm 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore XT SGS 
Crankset Specialized Son of Strong Arm, 22/32/42 teeth 
Pedals Ritchey Expert 
Bottom Bracket Specialized sealed cartridge 
BB Shell Width 68mm English 
Rear Cogs 8-speed, 11 - 30 teeth 
Chain Shimano CN-IG51, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Seatpost Ritchey Logic Expert, 30.9mm diameter 
Saddle Specialized Prolong Revolution Carbotech w/kevlar edge 
Handlebar Ritchey ForceLite 
Handlebar Extensions Not included 
Handlebar Stem Aluminum 
Headset 1 1/8" threadless Ritchey Logic Expert 



Wheels 
Hubs Front: Specialized Superfly Stout w/aluminum Skraxle, Rear: Shimano Deore LX 
Rims Mavic 221, 32-hole 
Tires Front: 26 x 1.90" Specialized Dirt Control Comp, Rear: 26 x 1.90" Specialized Dirt Master Comp 
Spoke Brand Ritchey Logic stainless steel, 1.8mm straight gauge 
Spoke Nipples Brass nipples


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

5 bills is an ok price, didn't get ripped off if it's in great shape.
you didn't walk away with a bargain though... (now if you'd grabbed it for 200$...)

I think it's an excellent bike for getting into things, might wanna dump the fork, T2's were elastomer based IIRC and those things have gotta be toast by now.
the 221 rims were never that strong, meant for weight savings, but if you keep an eye on them you won't have any problems.
everything else is solid workman components that'll last for years.

great buy! :thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that bike. Stumpies are great hardtails. I had a 96. If I were to upgrade yours I would start with the fork. You could get a decent used fox F80 or a Reba for under 200 and that would be a huge improvement. The son of strongarm cranks would be next. You could get Xt cranks with the external bottom bracket and that would trim some weight and those specialized BB's did not last very long. Thats about it. Everything else just ride it until they break.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Ride it and replace what breaks. No real weaknesses per say, more room for weight savings but I would leave it alone. Too much money gets spent making bike incrimentally lighter.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

fresh tires, fresh grips. lube and ride it.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

A similar thread in the Specialized forum:

The official M2 Stumpjumper (hardtail) thread

This post has scans of some '90s catalogs (but no '98): Specialized Catalogs


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks! I just got a couple of 1990-something Rockhoppers and want to find out more about them.  -GT2005



251 said:


> A similar thread in the Specialized forum:
> 
> The official M2 Stumpjumper (hardtail) thread
> 
> This post has scans of some '90s catalogs (but no '98): Specialized Catalogs


----------

